# Homemade pregnancy tests lol



## julie1987

So im 11 days late and keep reading about homemade pregnancy tests and even thou not very reliable i thought id give one a go.
The bleach test .

Little cup of bleach and mix a little urine into and if it froths or fizzes your pregnanct..Well mine fizzed up and turned white.

Ofcourse im not gona go on that but thought it was funny so thought id share it with everyone lol


----------



## julie1987

Another is to urine in a cup in morning leave it on a shelf for 3 hours and if got a white discharge ontop your pregnant lol.

Anyone heard of anymore?


----------



## shmuck9681

lol.... no but would like to here more


----------



## HippyMumma23

If your 11 days late, can you not just buy a normal test?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Random.....

BUT wicked if they actually work..infact where did i put that bottle of bleach :thumbup: :haha:


:hugs::hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg this is funny...and weird. Never heard of this stuff...I bet all the ladies here are out buying bleach haha


----------



## julie1987

Ive doen preg tests and all neg..Was looking up all this as fun as i know they aint accurate,some can be thou lol


----------



## BeanHope

i know i was just thinking ...Do we have any bleach? hmmmmmm.:dohh:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Okay mine frothed up n there was no wee left lol

I cant believe i just did that


----------



## ronshi

Do you have any other symtoms hun- sore boobs, peeing a lot, etc?

The last time I got preg I didn't get a BFP until I was about 2wks late!!!! 
What happened is that I ov'd really late. I started testin every 2nd day from when my period was late (Digital Clearblue 10-15 euros a pop...). I spent a lot before I finally got that BFP!!!

Good luck to you (and thanks for the fun tests!) xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

My husband is also possibly pregnant :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Trying4ababy

Kayleigh that's amazing. My husband is possibly pregnant too:dohh:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Maybe they can be bump buddies :rofl:


----------



## T'elle

haha first time i've heard of this, madness!! x


----------



## faerieprozac

Kayleigh Lou said:


> My husband is also possibly pregnant :haha: :rofl:


:rofl: :D love it!!


----------



## sillysaurus

i cant believe i tried this! haha. the only thing i go was it turned into what looked like beer..frothed a little and then turned fizzy like a soda (with the lil bubbles) and turned almost an orange in color. whats that mean? whats the link to the site you got this off of? lol id like to read more haha


----------



## trumpetbum

Congrats to the pregnant men, I look forward to their Daily Mail interview :lol:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

oh my, I literally laughed out loud at the thought of two men being bump buddies. It is a shame, though, that the bleach thing (or some other homemade test) doesn't really work!


----------



## SBB

This is brilliant! Thanks for the laugh girls, and guys!! X x


----------



## julie1987

New one for you..





1.Strip the dandelion leaves off the stem. Gently pull the dandelion leaves off the stem. Save the leaves.

2. Place the leaves on a piece of plastic wrap on the ground outside. You are going to be leaving them on the ground for about an hour, so make sure that they are in a safe place and that they are not in direct sunlight.

3. Urinate on the dandelion leaves. You should saturate

4. Let the leaves sit. Check on them every ten minutes. If you see red blisters develop on the leaves, then this is an indication that you may be pregnant.


----------



## julie1987

Another..Get barley seeds and wheat seeds and urinate on both place sepratylt and if the barley grows your having a boy and if wheat grew you was having a girl..Turned out 70 percent correct apparently lol


----------



## SBB

Please can someone post in the next few days and say they've done the dandelion one!!! 

:haha: x x x


----------



## laurietate25

Hey if the wheat and barley one works then ill be trying that one... ill be down the shops moro buying the ingredients lol!! All these are fab! wherever u got them from some must have some truth in them u think?? x


----------



## julie1987

There has been reviews some have worked but they said not to rely on them 100%...Ill see what others i can find,they seem really interested to read and fun to do


----------



## julie1987

Urinate in a glass/cup put on shelf for 2 hours and if you get a white discharge ontop your pregnant...Use morning urine..


----------



## sazza

What about the one from the Vicar of Dibley? Remember when Alice had put on weight, and she told the Vicar she couldn't be pregnant, cos the hamster didn't turn blue?!!! lol


----------



## sillysaurus

sucks we dont have any dandilions here. its winter and we just got 30 inches of snow!! lol


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

Oh these are funny. Apparently in the old days they didnt have pregnancy tests so they use to rub a clove of garlic on their "lady parts" and in an hour or so if their breath smelt of garlic they were pregnant! 

Don't know if its true though so dont quote me on it :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

If only these tests actually worked haha!


----------



## Leilani

Blow it - we've got plenty of dandilions, but I sprayed them with weed-killer last week, so now I'm worried they may give me a false positive!!!!

And I can't try the garlic either, as we ate some with dinner.

Off to find an alternative...


----------



## laurietate25

xx


----------



## laurietate25

Try the cabbage gender test for fast and cheap gender determination.

Things You'll Need:
Red cabbage 
Boiling water 
Urine 
Step 1
Go to the store and buy a red cabbage. The size of the cabbage does not matter at all.

Step 2
Cut the cabbage into big chunks. The smaller you cut the chunks, the better your results will turn out.

Step 3
Boil some water on the stove and put in the chunks of cabbage.

Step 4
Let the water and cabbage boil for about 10 minutes or so. When the ten minutes is up, remove it from the heat.

Step 5
Grab a cup and go to the bathroom! Pee into the cup.

Step 6
In a separate cup, mix 1 part of your urine to 1 part of the water that the cabbage was boiled in. No need to save the cabbage unless you want to eat it. It's pretty tasty, so you might want to eat it!

Step 7
If the urine/cabbage water turns pink or red then this indicates a boy result! If the urine/cabbage water turns purple, this indicates a girl result.


----------



## WanderingStar

Please be careful with the bleach test. I tried it just for fun, because I was curious. Not only did it frizzy and froth but it exploded OUT of the cup and created some toxic fume. My throat burned and I couldn't breathe, my OH came running in the bathroom and has been spending the past 5 minutes trying to clean it, he has to keep coming out to breathe.

haha. wth is wrong with my urine?


----------



## Nixilix

WanderingStar said:


> Please be careful with the bleach test. I tried it just for fun, because I was curious. Not only did it frizzy and froth but it exploded OUT of the cup and created some toxic fume. My throat burned and I couldn't breathe, my OH came running in the bathroom and has been spending the past 5 minutes trying to clean it, he has to keep coming out to breathe.
> 
> haha. wth is wrong with my urine?

Oh dear. Hope u are ok. But I did laugh a little!!


----------



## WanderingStar

So did I after my lungs went back to full functioning. lol

Now my dh thinks I have the mind of a child.

'how much bleach did you use?'

I show him with my fingers, which was just about the amount of a shot.

'you're not supposed to use that much. how much pee did you use?'

'I'm not? Almost all of my FMU.'

Shaking head, 'Silly girl'

LOL there were no clear instructions on amount, I wanted to be safe!


----------



## julie1987

lol it didnt say how much to use.I used a few drop and about a few drops of urine lol


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Didnt mean to giggle either but mine kinda did the same. I used quite abit of bleach and boy did it froth up. Hubby knows my weakness for using bleach so usually hears me coughing whilst cleaning...so didnt run to my rescue :(

Still havent done a real pg test but itching too lol!!!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

oh man, wanderingstar, I must say I laughed out loud of the thought of a bleach/urine bomb going off in the bathroom. Ahhh, the things we do TTCing.... :thumbup:

Glad you're ok, though! Otherwise it wouldn't be so darned funny!


----------



## dandelions10

hha i tried the bleach/pee test and at first nothing happened, so i was kind of relieved. Then it started to fizz a little and suddenly just completely exploded and foamed and poured over the cup! I freaked and put it in the sink and googled what might have caused this, because I thought it was a positive result. I'd never actually considered that pee has ammonia in it and ammonia reacts with bleach chemically and creates toxic vapors and an explosion like that. So, I'm pretty sure you can't get an accurate read on this test anyways because I would think that everyone would get the same reaction lol :winkwink:


----------



## mommy's-girl

julie1987 said:


> Another is to urine in a cup in morning leave it on a shelf for 3 hours and if got a white discharge ontop your pregnant lol.
> 
> Anyone heard of anymore?

does this really work because i tried it and there was white discharge stuff at the bottom not on the top so what does that mean and is this an accurate test???? i would love to know because i live in a small town and if a go buy a test then the people from the store are gonna blab and tell everyone they can so i kinda need a home way to tell if im pregnant or not, i have the symptoms,, missed period bloating weird pulling feelings or cramps where i had them before when i was pregnant with my daughter, moodiness, fatigue, just a lil bit a nausea, and lower back pain, also im like always hungry and i dont really know why


----------



## lexus15

:rofl::rofl::headspin: 


I love it! Keep them coming but if you are going to try them REMEMBER health & safety!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## sheatiffany

Homemade Pregnancy Test with Pine Sol: Pine sol is an essential oil derived by the steam distillation of needles, twigs and cones from a variety of species of pine, especially Pinus sylvestris. Commonly used as a cleaning product and a lubricant, it can also be used for homemade pregnancy test. All you need to do is mix your urine with the pine sol and wait for some time to see whether there is any color change. If so, you may be pregnant.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:haha::haha:
If my husband came in whilst playing around with my wee and some bleach i tink he'd think id lost the plot all together:wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

julie1987 said:


> Urinate in a glass/cup put on shelf for 2 hours and if you get a white discharge ontop your pregnant...Use morning urine..

bump


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

I noticed some of these gals are expecting or currently pregnant...lol...did you use these tests to find out


----------



## mothercabbage

no, i looked the ideas up as i left fmu in a cup and 4got to dump it, when i went bk to it it had a film of residue on it when i remembered it!!...im 7dpo today so hope its a sign!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha love it! note to self ensure you do not have to explain explosion to neighbours as well if you mix bleach and urine . . . . . . lol lol lol lol


----------



## mothercabbage

im not trying any of these, that bleach one sounds dangerous!! :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha could you imagine! boom! er darling what you doing? nothing go back to sleep hun sh**e its burning! what is? er nothing!


----------



## mothercabbage

:rofl::rofl::haha:


----------



## wishiwas

julie1987 said:


> New one for you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Strip the dandelion leaves off the stem. Gently pull the dandelion leaves off the stem. Save the leaves.
> 
> 2. Place the leaves on a piece of plastic wrap on the ground outside. You are going to be leaving them on the ground for about an hour, so make sure that they are in a safe place and that they are not in direct sunlight.
> 
> 3. Urinate on the dandelion leaves. You should saturate
> 
> 4. Let the leaves sit. Check on them every ten minutes. If you see red blisters develop on the leaves, then this is an indication that you may be pregnant.

Just as I was about to pee on the dandelion, my neighbor walked by...:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

^^^ :rofl:^^^


----------



## BettyBoop152

This is a funny thread  been having a right good chuckle reading everyones attempts especially the neighbour one hahaha! Xxx


----------



## Lashes85

WanderingStar said:


> So did I after my lungs went back to full functioning. lol
> 
> Now my dh thinks I have the mind of a child.
> 
> 'how much bleach did you use?'
> 
> I show him with my fingers, which was just about the amount of a shot.
> 
> 'you're not supposed to use that much. how much pee did you use?'
> 
> 'I'm not? Almost all of my FMU.'
> 
> Shaking head, 'Silly girl'
> 
> LOL there were no clear instructions on amount, I wanted to be safe!

This was the funniest thing i've ever read!! Can't stop laughing :)


----------



## katiekittykat

Lashes85 said:


> WanderingStar said:
> 
> 
> So did I after my lungs went back to full functioning. lol
> 
> Now my dh thinks I have the mind of a child.
> 
> 'how much bleach did you use?'
> 
> I show him with my fingers, which was just about the amount of a shot.
> 
> 'you're not supposed to use that much. how much pee did you use?'
> 
> 'I'm not? Almost all of my FMU.'
> 
> Shaking head, 'Silly girl'
> 
> LOL there were no clear instructions on amount, I wanted to be safe!
> 
> This was the funniest thing i've ever read!! Can't stop laughing :)Click to expand...

Me too Lashes85 :rofl::rofl::rofl: Yet, all I want to do is go home and get the bleach out...


----------



## tryng4another

omg i have laughed so much reading all these. what makes it better was that in the summer there was a guy who lives near by who had to go to hospital as he had mixed urine and bleach together.i wonder was he trying this test out too hahahaha


----------



## kalamazoo247

I just sat and read this whole forum. It amused me yet also made me want to try some of these as well. Us TTCing don't learn do we lol I had a good laugh though! :rofl:


----------



## mujiijum

Dear ladies, thank you all for the advice. It's now little past midnight and I have 1 pregnancy test left which I want to save for my first morning urine. So instead of waiting until tomorrow morning, I googled "home made pregnancy test" and found this thread. 

I did the bleach test as I didn't have dandelions, pine sol or red cabbage ready. I used way too much bleach, I've had some fizz though I'm positive that's normal for anyone. Nothing exploded but that could be because I didn't use enough urine. 

This would all be ok but here is what went wrong. When I urinated into a separate cup and used that one to slowly add to the bleach(yes the similar instructions to baking) I dropped the cup of urine and it spilled all over the place. Gross.. Luckily I've had the bleach out. So I wasn't too concerned with fizz as I was just too grossed out, cleaning spilled pee. :dohh:

I still don't know if I'm pregnant but I know my bathroom is sparkling clean now. :thumbup:

Thanks for sharing ladies and wish me luck!


----------

